# We Have Our New 30rls...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We took delivery on it today. The dealer installed the Equalizer hitch on our truck/trailer, but I don't think it was done properly. It appears that the rear of our 2004 Nissan Armada is taking all of the weight (by the sag in the rear of the truck and the lift at the front). It tows okay (no sway), but it looks very awkward. I thought the truck was supposed to settle down more or less level (it has a auto-leveling suspension). I'll be redoing the hitch myself...anyone in the Austin, Texas area with any tips?

It is definitely heavy to tow (~7000 lbs UVW), but the truck does okay. I towed it 40 miles up I-35 into a 20 mph headwind. I'm convinced that the curved front of the trailer definitely helps it cut through the wind. I'm just a bit on pins and needles when a semi passes me. We can't wait to take our first weekend in it to try and figure out how to operate everything (this is our first RV).

I'll post pics as soon as I can.

Kevin Taylor
Austin, Texas
2005 Outback Sydney Edition 30RLS


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratulations!!

I'm sure everything with the hitch will work its self out!

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations and Welcome to the Outbackers!

The autoleveling can toss a wrench into things as I recall. I think a few others here have that feature, perhaps there is something you need to do. It seems to me the question was when the autolevel was to be engaged - either before or after the hitch was set.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, THE WORLD'S MOST INFORMATIVE AND FRIENDLY FORUM!!!









Congrats on the new trailer!!









I have zero experience with the auto leveler, however I do have experience with being a brand new RV owner. I bought my first one ever, this past September and have loved it the two times I got to use before winterization!

Post here often, ask questions, there are a lot of knowlgeable folks here, present company excluded







to help you out. I'll do the best I can, but I'm still learning too.









Welcome aboard!! action

Jason


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

When you do your own set-up simply locate and pull the fuse for the autoride/level to disable it. Then you can take measurements and actually see where the weight is going. You could also just disconnect the battery too. Good luck


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I just bought an Outback 30RLS as well. One item that I found out from camping last week is that the labels on the dump valves were switched. So, the black valve went with the grey tank and the grey valve went with the black tank. I found this out after I ran a snake up the back to try and clear out any possible clogs.

According to the dealer, this is a common problem with new trailers is that the dump valve labels are not labeled corectly.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, fellow Texan. Glad you joined us. That first trip will be memorable and fun. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Outbackers.com action

Congrats on the new TT.

I have a Denali with auto level. It is a GM so I do not know if it works the same.

I shut my truck off while hitching up. The truck does settle with the weight. Once the truck is started the autolevel kicks in. (took maybe 5sec) The truck then levelled itself.

The reasons I shut the truck off while hitching is to avoid the tail pipe fumes and the installation of the WD/Bars is alot easier.

Thor


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

prchoudh said:


> I just bought an Outback 30RLS as well. One item that I found out from camping last week is that the labels on the dump valves were switched. So, the black valve went with the grey tank and the grey valve went with the black tank. I found this out after I ran a snake up the back to try and clear out any possible clogs.
> 
> According to the dealer, this is a common problem with new trailers is that the dump valve labels are not labeled corectly.
> [snapback]25128[/snapback]​


Can you tell me how yours was labeled (which one was on the left/right)?

Thanks!!!

Kevin


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome proffsiol to the group
Congrats on the new Trailer
I would reread over your instructions
And double check everything.
I also turn TV off when hooking up like Thor said.
I have had no problem.
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome, congrats and most importantly ENJOY!!!!!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH!

Waiting for pics!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I posted a first pic of the trailer in the gallery here:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=339

I have one stupid (newbie) question. How do you drain the fresh water tank? I can't find how to do it in the manual.

Thanks!!!

Kevin Taylor
Austin, Texas


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Under my 26 RS, near the wheels on the port side, about a foot towards the center, there is a white pipe with cap protruding from the belly. Twist the cap off, being careful not to turn the entire pipe, will drain your fresh tank.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

That is ONE BIG TT!

I bet it's nice at the campground though!

Congratulations.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice. How does she tow behind the Nissan?

Got any inside pics coming???


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Nice. How does she tow behind the Nissan?
> 
> Got any inside pics coming???
> [snapback]25317[/snapback]​


Well, I won't win any speed contests. The dealer delivered it with the fresh water tank about 3/4 full, so I figure it's sitting in the 7500 lb area right now. It tows just fine (the equalizer hitch has any potential sway well under control). The engine does work pretty hard, but it does manage to hold 60-65 on most uphill grades. I have only found one uphill grade (about a mile long) that the tranny started to get pretty warm. It'll never tow like a diesel and the tires (p-rated) are pretty soft, but I'm quite pleased overall. Mileage while towing is in the 8 mpg range.

Honestly, the dealer hadn't delivered a TT to a Nissan Titan or Armada owner yet and even they looked skeptical (and it does look awful big behind the Armada), but they were pleasantly surprised. As I previously stated, the hitch was not set up properly, so I spent Friday evening redoing it and the truck still squats, but only about 1/2 an inch from how it sat without the trailer.

Next weekend we are taking it down to Maricopa Ranch RV Park in New Braunfels to try it out for a night (and learn how to hook everything up). I had no problem backing it into our storage facility, but there were no trailers on either side, either. My first time backing into an RV space should prove interesting. Wish me luck!!!

FYI, I'll be posting more pics as I get time.

Kevin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Proffssionl,

Welcome to yet another Texan! action 
'
Enjoy your Outback.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

[snapback]25317[/snapback]​[/quote]

Next weekend we are taking it down to Maricopa Ranch RV Park in New Braunfels to try it out for a night (and learn how to hook everything up). I had no problem backing it into our storage facility, but there were no trailers on either side, either. My first time backing into an RV space should prove interesting. Wish me luck!!!

FYI, I'll be posting more pics as I get time.

Kevin
[snapback]25321[/snapback]​[/quote]

Welcome and congradulation on the new outback.
Wow, going to try your first backing into a site at Maricopa. Your jumpin right in with both feet. Last time I was at Maricopa the sitres were so close together yuo could barely lower your awning without hitting your next door neighbor. Pretty cramped and hard to manuver into the sites. They may have a new sectrion for the larger rigs now though. Good luck.
If your not strongly attached to Maricopa, I might suggest trying the Corps of Engineers park at Potter's Creek, which is West of Maricopa on highway 306 about 8 - 10 miles. It's on the lake. You'll have more manuvering room there.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I just saw a picture of your new rig in the gallery, and good grief man! That thing is a serious operation! Cool design how they have taken the nose off a 5th wheel and put it on a TT. Looks pretty aerodynamic. Enjoy


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

where are ther propane tanks at??


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

TomTomLab said:


> where are ther propane tanks at??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tanks are on the left (driver's) side near the front of the trailer. There is a pass-through storage in the front and the tanks are the next compartment back.

We changed our minds on the first outing and are now going to the Lazy L&L down on the Guadalupe River. They have some nice large sites (35'x85').

I'll be busy just figuring out how to hook everything up and use it (but I'm still looking forward to it).










Kevin


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

[/quote]

We changed our minds on the first outing and are now going to the Lazy L&L down on the Guadalupe River. They have some nice large sites (35'x85').

Kevin
[snapback]25722[/snapback]​[/quote]

Let me know how Lazy L&L works out, I'd like to try them outwhen it warms up enough to go tubin' in the Guadalupe.

Good Luck and have fun, Glenn


----------

